# Do these drums sound fake



## dbarnett191 (Jun 8, 2012)

My band released a new demo not long ago. Our vocalist boyfriend, Navene Koperweis did all the mixing/mastering. His samples on the drums, tell me if you dig!


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 8, 2012)

He drummed for AaL, right?
They sound really tight, almost unnatural...
But I still dig it!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 8, 2012)

Vocalist boyfriend? Do you mean his girlfriend is the vocalist?
I'm a fan of loud bass, but the bass is too much for me, and I'm dominantly a bass player.
either turn the guitars and maybe the vox up, or turn drums and bass down.
Musically, it's super tight!


----------



## klinic (Jun 9, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Vocalist boyfriend? Do you mean his girlfriend is the vocalist?



His boyfriend could be the vocalist, it's not our place to have any opinion on that.

Unless it _is_ a girl. Then our opinion is HOLY SHIT BALLS BRUTAL VOCALS!


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought it sounded killer on my speakers. 
However, the kicks sound fake as hell on my headphones (Beyerdynamic DT770PRO). 
I don't mean Rings Of Saturn level fake, but fake. 

However, 99.8% of regular people will never notice!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 9, 2012)

klinic said:


> His boyfriend could be the vocalist, it's not our place to have any opinion on that.
> 
> Unless it _is_ a girl. Then our opinion is HOLY SHIT BALLS BRUTAL VOCALS!



When I saw AAL last August, his super hot gf was selling merch. Maybe they're not together anymore and Navene is bi or turned gay. Or maybe that girl is the vocalist!

After listening to this through my Sennheiser HD380 headphones, the kick sounds very fake. It could use some work.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 9, 2012)

So what if the kick sounds fake, it sounds good and it fits the mix very well.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> When I saw AAL last August, his super hot gf was selling merch. Maybe they're not together anymore and Navene is bi or turned gay. Or maybe that girl is the vocalist!
> 
> After listening to this through my Sennheiser HD380 headphones, the kick sounds very fake. It could use some work.




It's her. Pics will be up on the Facebook page.....eventually.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 11, 2012)

im actually not a fan of the whole drum mix 
kicks and toms especially, and the snare is really open sounding

but hey, if that is what you guys wanted, so be it!


----------



## Chromis (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome track dude!

I might suggest varying the velocities so that the drums sound a little more natural (esp. the kick), otherwise it sounds great 

C.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 13, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Vocalist boyfriend? Do you mean his girlfriend is the vocalist?
> I'm a fan of loud bass, but the bass is too much for me, and I'm dominantly a bass player.
> either turn the guitars and maybe the vox up, or turn drums and bass down.
> Musically, it's super tight!


No how he had it is right well if you add a few grammatical corrections, Op is saying the boy friend of the vocalist is Navene.
"Our vocalist's boyfriend, Navene Koperweis, did all the mixing/mastering"
p.s. that is with the corrections


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 13, 2012)

Everything's perfect to me, really.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I dunno, I still think this one sounds better:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 14, 2012)

It does sound a bit too tight but I can dig it


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

Drums sound a bit unnatural but still sounds good !


----------



## LaserLobotomy (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought the mix sounded very tight, and the drums sounded fantastic, definitely passable as 'real' drums. I'm no audiophile, but I thought that was a great demo you have there


----------



## Coltron5k (Aug 31, 2012)

LaserLobotomy said:


> I thought the mix sounded very tight, and the drums sounded fantastic, definitely passable as 'real' drums. I'm no audiophile, but I thought that was a great demo you have there



2nd


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Sep 1, 2012)

It sounds good, but kick is fake-ish.


----------



## StewartEhoff (Sep 25, 2012)

Indeed, the kick sounds pretty lifeless, as well as that short cymbal break around 0:17. To the untrained ear, you wouldn't know it was MIDI, though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2012)

I can actually hear that that's a chick singing. The timbre (size of the throat, etc) gives it away. It still mostly sounds like a demon though, hahaha!

The drums sound alright, a little dry maybe, and could use some more punchyness. The drums are a bit too loud in the mix too.

The drums are a bit stiff-sounding too, like a machine is playing it. Which it is, kinda, but still 

As a whole though, i'd say this sounds pretty damn good!


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't mind if the drumming itself is a tad bit machine like, but I prefer the drums to have more tone to them. The songs are pretty cool. I can also tell it's a female vocalist. They just have a certain sound to their voice when they are trying to do growling stuff.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the drums in the 2nd clip sound better for some reason. I agree that the kick velocities should be tweaked a bit if you are looking for a more natural sound. And the super fast snare fills sound a bit synthetic in there.

As far as people saying "I can hear it's a girl", I don't believe you. I feel like you're exhibiting a confirmation bias. She sounds ultra brutal, regardless.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 29, 2012)

The only female "Metal" vocalist that really threw me off when I first heard her was Angela from Arch Enemy. Females just tend to have a different Timbre to their voice even in that context.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

The reason I don't believe you is that dudes all have a different timbre within themselves, depending on the type of scream. You can have the ultra low, guttural, Mikael Akerfeldt thing, or the raspy, high, hardcore thing, or a million variations in between. It's ok to disagree, but I don't think anyone would have heard that right away and said "whoa, brutal chick vocalist" without being told such. But if your ears are just that good, then I'm happy for you. This is my opinion, and I hope you can see that I'm trying to express it respectfully. This is the last I'll say on the subject, as I don't want to start a flame war.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Oct 4, 2012)

I got up without thinking about it and started doing a weird 2-step head bang. Not a bad song. Kick drum needs some tweaking.


----------

